# Talk about stupid



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I woke up this morning, not particularly happy because of midterms. I go downstairs and my mom says she heard some loud water splashing coming from my tank last night. Weelllll, I go and check it out, and lo and behold, the floor is all wet. Great, so I take a look and it turns out the tubing of my diy CO2 popped out and siphoned tank water all over the floor. Now the hardwood floor is messed up. The worst thing is, I bought a check valve, but I hadn't gotten around to putting in on yet. Maybe this is gods way of telling me I should go pressurized?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

No, this is life's way of telling you to upgrade to a 180 gallon planted tank of complete and utter doom.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats why most of my tanks got moved to the basement. My latest mess, one tail of a "media bag" got left out of my power filter and "drip drip drip" water all over the (concrete) floor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Ohhh......that sucks, Joe! Yeah, check valves are great things to have. Maybe pressurized is the way to go now! It's so much easier than DIY.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Haha Im thinking about it, but Im not too sure my mom wants a pressurized aluminum tank in her house. She thinks itll explode. Than again its just like a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

A pressurized co2 tank won't explode.  Your DIY co2 has a better chance of exploding.  If you heat the co2 tank up....it might explode, but that would only happen if you put a fire around it or catch the house on fire or something. It's very safe! Its just like a fire extinguisher like you said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

When I made mine, I drilled a hole in the lid of the 2 litre, put the tubing through, then hot glued it in place, both on the inside of the lid, and on the outside. There is no way that sucker is coming out:lol:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah I siliconed it on both sides...  In the mean time should I buy some excel and dose? I hear some iffy stories about how safe it is.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

it is safe and so is diy.....diy cant really explode unless you silicon the cap...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Not true^^

I just made a new batch of DIY a few days ago, and I was getting like 6-10 bubbles per second, so to slow it down, I tied a not in the tubing. I was still getting 1-2 bubbles ber second or so. Anyways...as soon as I was finished typing the above post, I went upstairs, took a shower, went into my room, shecked on all my fish, and noticed that the mixture leval in the 2 litre was considerable higher than normal. so I go and touch the bottle, give it a little squeeze, and it won't move. the pressure was so great in it, that it was puching the mixture up to the top of the bottle. So naturally, not wanting it to explode, I untied the not, and FWWWWOOOOOSHHHH...millions of bubbles come fwooshing out the air stone for a good thirty seconds. and now, this morning, it's still going strong, and I'm scared to tie another not in it...so I have to go get a flow check thingy, where you twist the cap, and it regulates the flow of air...lol


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

neilfishguy said:


> it is safe and so is diy.....diy cant really explode unless you silicon the cap...


I didnt silicon the cap to the bottle. I silconed the tubing, and the tubing popped out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a tip for next time (if you try DIY again). What I do is use a screw driver (phillips head) a little less than the diameter of the tubing and heat it up with a lighter. Then use that to poke a hole through the top. Use pliers to pull the tubing through the hole (it should be tough to pull it, but gradually you'll make progress). Cut the tubing at an angle to make it easier to grab with pliers. That way, the hole is tight around the tubing and it shouldn't pop out. I don't drill or silicone. I know silicone doesn't hold well....so I don't use it.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. Yeah, I guess I learned silicone dosent hold very well the hard way, haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

the hot glue I used on mine is holding up pretty well....


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

If i were to go pressurized would the regulator from Dr Foster and Smiths or Azoo work? I dont really want to spend 150$ for the best darn aquarium regulator.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah those will work. Also, check out the prices of the Milwaukee regulator (MA957) on ebay and other sites.

I wouldn't buy the kit thing from the Drs though.......if they still sell it. The tubing isn't good and there are a couple other things you might need to replace (haven't looked at it in awhile....).


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah I was looking at the azoo because its not too expensive and people say good things about it. I havent heard that many good things about the milwaukee? I hear its finnicky. Maybe if I replace the needle valve?


----------

